# Dynamische SQL Inhalte laden?!



## trash (23. Sep 2010)

hey ihr Lieben,

ich habe ein Brett vor dem Kopf, da ich für eine Idee, keine passende Lösung finde.

Ich habe Daten in meiner MySQL Datenbank (eine Art Gästebuch) und möchte diese Daten gerne rauslesen. Allerdings möchte ich vorerst den Titel rauslesen und daneben eine Art Button "Lesen" einfügen, der beim Betätigen den Inhalt des Eintrages anzeigt.


Da ist allerdings das Problem. Wie bekomme ich eine dynamische Abfrage hin, wo auch der Button weiß, welchen Inhalt er laden soll? (ActionListener) Ich kann ja nicht unendlich Buttons vorher erzeugen und diese dann einblenden?! Zudem ist meine GUI auch beschränkt.

Jemand eine Idee? Ein Wirkungsgefüge oder sowas würde mir sicherlich weiterhelfen. Danke


----------



## z-mon (23. Sep 2010)

Hallo trash,

bist du sicher das dein Problem ein Datenbank Problem ist, oder eher ein Problem der Oberflächenprogrammierung? Naja, wie dem auch sei.

Wenn du die Daten aus der Datenbank holst wird jeder Eintrag wahrscheinlich eine eindeutige ID haben, oder? Warum speicherst du die Daten nicht in einem Object und liest nur die entsprechenden Daten aus? Bei dem Titel entsprechend 
	
	
	
	





```
eintrag.getTitle()
```
 und bei dem Content anschließend dann 
	
	
	
	





```
eintrag.getContent()
```
.
Den Button verknüpfst du dann mit einem ActionListener und holst aus deiner Liste per 
	
	
	
	





```
get.Value()
```
 deinen Eintrag. 
Das sieht dann in etwa so aus:

```
Eintrag e = (Eintrag) lstEintraege.getSelectedValue();
```

An dieser Stelle weißt du auch (über die ID) welche Eintrag gewählt worden ist und kannst dann entsprechend agieren.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Michael... (23. Sep 2010)

Wie willst Du das ganze denn darstellen?

Man könnte JList oder JTable (dann hätte man eine extra Spalte für den (gerenderten) Button).
Zu erst liest Du alle Titel mit den IDs (hoffe mal die Einträge haben alle eine ID) der Datensätze aus. Packst diese in die JList, JTable oder was auch immer. Bei Klick auf den Eintrag oder die "Button"zelle wird der Eintrag mit der entsprechenden ID aus der Datenbank gelesen und - wo auch immer - angezeigt.


----------



## ARadauer (23. Sep 2010)

trash hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann ja nicht unendlich Buttons vorher erzeugen und diese dann einblenden?! Zudem ist meine GUI auch beschränkt.



Wieso den unedlich viele? Nur so viele wie du Einträge bzw Einträge pro Seite du hast...


----------



## trash (24. Sep 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Wieso den unedlich viele? Nur so viele wie du Einträge bzw Einträge pro Seite du hast...



Ich muss meine Buttons doch vorher deklarieren?!


----------



## z-mon (24. Sep 2010)

Hi trash,
ich würde an deiner Stelle wirklich darüber nachdenken das ganze nicht in einer Liste abzuwickeln. Das ist zudem noch  für die usability besser. Die Anzahl der Einträge hat dich dann auch nicht mehr zu interessieren da die Liste scrolable gemacht werden kann. Aus Sicht der Umsetzung ist dies schnell gemacht. Nutze einfach den Lösungsansatz den ich die Anfangs gepostet habe.

Grüße


----------



## ARadauer (24. Sep 2010)

trash hat gesagt.:


> Ich muss meine Buttons doch vorher deklarieren?!



wer sagt das?


----------

